# Support Groups in SF East Bay



## wcqtboy (May 12, 2003)

Does anyone know of any IBS support groups in the San Francisco East Bay area? I know there is one in San Francisco, but there is no way I could make it there right after work. Maybe if there isn't one maybe someone would like to help me with starting one maybe in Oakland or Berkeley area.Thanks


----------

